# Songs Needed !!!!



## turtleslow (Oct 20, 2003)

My Wife and i are having a big Halloween party.
tell me some good Halloween songs?/

Witchy Women, Monster Mash, What else ????
Thanks,, Dave 

Also, Can some one tell me where to find some Ghost Stories to get on the net and read????

halloween


----------



## Isis (Oct 16, 2003)

What kind of music are you looking for? Scary haunted house type, spoofy Halloween rip offs, funny songs or whatnot?

Greetings, salutations and all that jazz.


----------



## Isis (Oct 16, 2003)

Halloween music
www.theholidayspot.com/halloween/music.htm
www.halloweenmusicgalore.com/
www.phillyburbs.com/halloween2000/music.shtml

Ghost stories
www.halloweenghoststories.com/
www.castleofspirits.com/stories01/oct2001.html
www.giftideacenter.com/Holidays/ Halloween/Ghost_story_links.htm
www.darklinks.com/dhauntghost.html 
www.halloweenishere.com/ghost_stories.html 

Hope this helps you!

Greetings, salutations and all that jazz.


----------

